# Lowrance GPS problem



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I bought a new Lowrance /GPS combo last fall. Took it out for its first trip Sunday. When I turn it on it says that the GPS module is not responding. Does this mean the antenna unit I have mounted is bad? I thought I read that these can go bad over the winter?. It was stored indoors. I plan to call the factory but I wanted to find out if anyone else has had this problem. That way they can't give me a run a around.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

If you still have the manual look and see if you have a second battery inside.
They sometimes use a nickel nicad inside to retain your way points and initial setups.
If its bad it may not be supplying power to the internal memory which will not allow the CPU to know what it is supposed to do.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, I went out and started moving wires and checking all connections. I pulled the OHM (sp?) and put it back in. It now works, not sure what it was. Hopefully no problems on the water.
it was only 7 months old so I was hoping no malfunctions.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## glock29 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bad connection to the antenna to me. I'd recheck connection and make sure it has a clear view of the sky. Unplug the power to the unit for a minute or so and reconnect. It's highly unlikely that something is wrong with your unit.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Depending on the unit - and IF it was installed CORRECTLY , my LMS332C needs power to the GPS antenna (LGC-2000) , so how about posting what kind of machine it is & we'll go from there!

 Robert


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Same as yours...but as I mentioned before I got it working. I think a connection was bad.


----------

